# Egg-share at Glasgow Nuffield?



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi, 

I was wondering if anyone has been a donor at glasgow nuffield?  If so, what was the cost?  I did egg-share 6 months ago and had all the screening tests done etc so wont need these....

Any info at all appreciated

Thanks

mamma


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi,

I never knew they done egg sharing, when did they start?


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi, 

I checked their list of services and it was listed on there....maybe I'll give them a call.

mamma


----------

